# Needing help for a project



## linkmaster647 (Sep 22, 2022)

My project being about Vocaloid (aka having a program sing using a voicebank) There's many songs I want to cover (most of them I found the file I needed for it (UST)) but some of them either the poeple making the covers didn't posted the UST for anyone to download or no one did a cover of that song, I would need some help just for one thing: for the songs I found no UST for, I'd need someone able to midi out the vocals basically (including harmonies if there's any) and then I can work with the midi to implement the lyrics onto it, do some pitch bending (just add flavour/make it sounds smoother (less robotic)) 

I tried miding out the vocals of a song but a friend of mine (that is a musical well "nerd" tells me I have wrong pitches sometimes... I did asked if he could do the midi part of the project, he could but busy at the time, I just want a head start on the project (because right now I only have the tools and knowladge to do the audio part, for the video part, I'll need to learn video editing and commissions so that's why I wanna focus on doing all the audios)


----------

